# Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich



## sebastianb (3. Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie ihr euch denken könnt, möchte ich mir einen Gartenteich anlegen. 

Zuerstmal möchte ich mich vorstellen,
Ich heisse Sebastian und komme aus Plauen. Ich habe einen 6.000m² großen Garten.
Für das nächste Jahr habe ich mir ein neues Projekt ausgedacht, mein Garten braucht einen Gartenteich.

Das war die Kurzfassung.

Da sich diese 6000m² in einer Hanglage befinden und davon noch gut die Hälfte Bewaldet ist, stehen mir natürlich weitaus weniger Platz zur Verfügung. Genauer gesagt möchte ich mir nur einen kleinen "Tümpel" von ca 8m² anlegen.
Dafür habe ich dieser Tage die Grundlage geschaffen, indem ich das Loch ausgeheoben habe. Auch hier sind mir Grenzen gesetzt und zwar in Form eines Abwasserrohres das ca 1,5 m tief liegt und mir daher meine Grenzen aufzeigt.

Zu den Bildern:

Zugegeben, es ist nicht viel zu sehen, es ist im Moment einfach nur ein Loch. Der Kanthölzer, die über der Grube liegen werden später mal in etwa die Wasseroberfläche sein. Leider lässt die Lage keinen ebenerdigen Teich zu, so dass ich mir da was einfallen lassen muss, um etwas schönes zu basteln.

Na ja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich bin Anfänger und brauche Hilfe.

mfg. sebastian


----------



## axel (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian 

Herzlich :Willkommen2

Schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast 
Da hast Du ja schon fleißig gebuddelt !
Also was für einen Teich möchtest Du bauen ? Ein Fischteich oder nur Pflanzenteich ?
Wenn mit Fischen, welche Fische ?


lg
axel


----------



## sebastianb (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hm ...

Es soll eigentlich ein kleiner Fischnund Pflanzenteich werden, also es sollen einige Goldfische rein und er soll später mal schön einwachsen und demendsprechend in die zukünftige Landschaft passen.

Ich habe also keine große Ansprüche.

PS.:

Den richtig großen Teich hab ich ja schon ( siehe Hintergrunf Bild 3 und 5 )   auch wenn mein Grundstück da nur direkt angrenzt und mir dieser Teich / See nicht gehört.

... sebastian


----------



## axel (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian

Nun dann , erst mal sind die 1,50 Tiefe schon mal nicht schlecht 
Das Abwasserrohr wird ja auch noch wie ne kleine Heizung wirken .
Was Du noch brauchst, ist eine Flachwasserzone für Deine Pflanzen .
Hinter Deinem schönen Grill würd ich noch eine Flachzone so 30 cm tief ausheben .
Die Flachwasserzone  machst Du  so groß wie möglich . 
Eine Stufe von 70 cm wär auch nicht schlecht . Die muß nicht sehr groß sein . Dort kannst Du mal Seerosenkörbe hinstellen .
Was auf keinen Fall passieren sollte das Erde von einem höher liegendem Bereich in den Teich gespühlt werden kann wenns stark regnet . 
Wichtig wär erst mal bevor Du weiter buddelst Dir unser Basiswissen durchzulesen .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374



lg
axel


----------



## sebastianb (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hi Axel,

Na ja, ne Heizung ist das eher nich, das ist einfach nur das Abwasserrohr aus unserem Gartenhaus und da dort im Winter das Wasser abgedreht ist wird auch durch dieses Rohr nicht viel laufen.

Ja das Basiswissen, das habe ich mir schon aus zahlreichen Büchern und auch Foren versucht, anzueignen. Ich habe ja auch noch den ganzen Winter über Zeit zum lernen.

Eine ganz wichtige Frage brennt mir aber noch auf der Seele:

Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, ist der eine Teichrand ( ich sag jetz mal der Linke - anhand der Bilder ) ca. 75 cm höher als der Rechte .  Hier habe ich noch Bedenken.

Ich habe geplant diesen Rand etwas abzustufen und zu bepflanzen. 

Wichtig wäre mir, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, den Teich in dieser Lage zu bauen.

PS. Danke für das Kompliment für den Grill  das war mein Projekt für letztes Jahr und es scheint mir auch gelungen zu sein, ist übrigens kompletter Eigenbau.

... sebastian


----------



## axel (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian 

Der Wasserspiegel kann nur so hoch sein wie am rechten Rand .
Entweder Du erhöhst den linken Rand . Durch ne Mauer zb .
Oder Dir fehlen die 75 cm an Wasservolumen .

lg
axel


----------



## axel (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Moin Sebastian

Hier mal ne Skizze wie Du es machen könntest

Anhang anzeigen Skizze 1A3.bmp

DieTrockenmauer fängt dann den Hang ab . Der Teichrand ist überall gleich hoch .
Zwischen Trockenmauer und dem Uferrand der Flachzone würd ich noch Drainage mit einbauen das das Wasser was vom Hang kommt nicht in den Teich fließt.
Den Rand der jetzt niedriger ist wirst Du wohl nur höher bekommen wenn Du die Tiefzone ausmauerst . 

lg axel


----------



## sebastianb (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hm, ich meinte das etwas anders.

Zugegeben, es ist auf den Bildern etwas schlecht zu sehen.

Im Bild unten habe ich zur Verdeutlichung zwei Linien eingezeichnet. Die Linke ( Rote) Linie ist ca. 75 cm höher als die rechte ( gelbe ) Linie. Das bedeutet also, dass ich einen Hang von ca. einem dreiviertel Meter zum Teich hin habe .

In Diesen Hang hinein wird auch die zukünftige Brücke gehen. Das ansich ist nicht das Problem, das kann ich mit ein paar Stufen überwinden.

Aber wie kann ich diesen Höhenunterschied schön in den Teich einbinden ?

Oder ist es überhaupt ratsam so einen Höhenunterschied unmittelbar neben dem Wasser zu haben ?


... sebastian


----------



## MadDog (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian,
ich hatte das selbe Problem auch, das eine Seite höher war als die andere.
Ich habe dann ein Fundament gegossen und auf einer Seite eine ca. 50 cm hohe Mauer aus Bruchsteinen
gemauert. Die habe ich dann von außen nochmals mit flachen Bruchsteinen verkleidet.

Ansonsten stimme ich mit Axel überein. Es ist notwendig eine Flachwasserzone und einen Absatz zu schaffen für Pflanzen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## axel (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian 

Du kannst natürlich den Rand an der roten Linie so hoch lassen . 
Dann hast Du aber nachher viele Folie zu sehen die nicht unter Wasser ist . 
Dies Folie könntest Du mit eine Ufermatte abdecken .
Besser find ich aber das Ufer der roten Linie auf die Höhe der Gelben Linie abzutragen.
An die dadurch entstehende Stufe stellst Du dann die die Mauer .
Auf eine Flachwasserzohne kannst Du nicht verzichten, Die meisten Wasserpflanzen wachsen im flachen Wasser. Und Wasserpflanzen benötigst Du um den Algen die Nahrung zu entziehen.


Anhang anzeigen Teichskizze.bmp


lg
axel


----------



## Nikolai (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian,



> Aber wie kann ich diesen Höhenunterschied schön in den Teich einbinden ?



z.B. so:

       

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sebastianb (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Also auf eine Flachwasserzone möchte ich ja auch nicht verzichten. Die wird auf jeden Fall kommen.
Ich denke mal, dass ich den linken Teichrand soweit abtragen werde, biss ich ein Gleiches Neveau erhalte und dann dort auch die Flachwasserzone einrichten werde.

Den dann entstehenden Höhenunterschied zum restlichen Gelände werde ich evtl. etwas abflachen und dann bepflanzen.

Ich denke aber, ich werde erstmal weiter Ideen sammeln um eine optimale Lösung zu finden.
Was ich aber vorerst ausschließen möchte, ist eine Erhöhung des rechten Randes mittels einer Mauer o.ä. .

... sebastian


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Servus Sebastian

Herzlich Willkommen

 

"Rechts" ist die gelbe Linie, wo du keine Mauer willst 

Axel hat Dich ja schon umfangreich informiert bzw. Tipps gegeben 

Habe bei meinem zukünftigen Teich auch so eine Hanglage ... 
Ich plane an der Böschung eine "lockere" Trockenmauer, wo man Pflanzen zwischen den Steinen einsetzen kann. Anschließend an den Teichrand kommt eine Flachwasserzone, dann Tiefwasserzone ....
Zwischen Böschung und Teichrand kommt ein Drainagerohr und darüber eine Schüttung von Rollschotter. Wegen eventuellen, nicht versickerten Regenwasser. So gelangt kein Regenwasser in den Teich.

Mache morgen mal ein Bild, daß du es Dir besser vorstellen kannst ....

Ein Vorabbild kannst Dir hier ansehen


----------



## Kolja (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian,

es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit, an der einen Seite etwas zu erhöhen und an der anderen Seite eine kleine Böschung zu haben, so sieht der Größenunterschied nicht ganz so gewaltig aus.

Ich habe einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 50 cm ausgeglichen. 
Hier mal ein Foto direkt nach der Neuanlage und Bepflanzung.
Ich habe den ganzen Teich mit vermörtelter Verbundmatte ausgelegt. An der rechten Seite habe ich die Verbundmatte ca. 30 cm nach oben über den Wasserspiegel gezogen. Das ist mittlerweile gut zugewachsen
 

Dieses Foto ist ein Jahr später entstanden.
 

Die linke Seite (mit Ufergraben) habe ich mit in Mörtel verlegten Pflastersteinen und Palisaden erhöht und mit Folie und Verbund-/Ufermatte verkleidet.  Das ist alles gar nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## koikichihelmi (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo bsebastian, der axel hat Sie bereits auf einen guten Weg gebracht, aber egal ob Sie eine Mauer errichten wollen oder nicht, eine Faustregel beim Teichbau besagt, dass man niemals zu nahe an Baumbewuchs bauen sollte und bei Ihnen ist es gleich ein ganzer Wald, der den Teich umfasst.  Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie lange es bereits her ist, seitdem Sie das Loch ausgehoben haben, aber der Laubeintrag in und um dieses Loch bestätigt mir, dass Sie auf jeden Fall so bauen sollten, dass Sie den Teich von allen Seiten gut begehen können, zwecks Reinigungsmassnahmen.  Ich möchte Ihnen auf keinen Fall dieses schöne Hobby vermiesen, aber ich habe mein Grundstück mit Laubhecken und mehreren Büschen bepflanzt und der Reinigungsaufwand ist trotz Skimmer sehr hoch!  Ausserdem sollten Sie den Teich mindestens 170cm, besser sogar 200cm an der tiefsten Stelle ausheben, die Fische gleich welcher Art werden es Ihnen danken!

Viele Grüsse aus Ostbelgien,

koikichihelmi


----------



## sebastianb (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Halo, nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu meinem Teich. Ich hab keider im Moment nicht viel Zeit, sowohl was den Teich angeht, alsauch für das Forum, aber nun passt es gerade mal  .

Ja, das Laub wird natürlich ein Problem, das lässt sich aber leider nicht umgehen. Mein Grundstück ( ca. 6000 m² ) besteht ungefähr zur Hälfte aus Laubwald, das ist auf den Bildern in meinem ersten Beitrag etwas zu sehen. Dieser Wald steht za. 15 m vom geplanten Teich weg und lieg stark am Hang hinunter zum großen Teich ( der leider nur an mein Grundstück angrenzt und nich dazu gehört - auch das ist auf den Bildern etwas zu erkennen).

In unmittelbarer Nähe stehen keine größeren Laubbäume (mehr - dei liegen zetzt sauber aufgestapelt und warten auf Verbrennung ). Unmittelbar hinter dem Teich stehen 3 ca. 15 m hohe Zedern, die das meiste Laub aus dieser Richtung abschirmen. 
Ich denke also, dass es mit einem Skimmer und regelmäßigem abfischen der Blätter machbar sein sollte.

Was die Flachwasserzone angeht, so habe ich diese Woche ein wenig weiterbuddeln können. Es wird in etwa so werden, wie axel es aufgezeichnet hat.

Bilder werde ich, sofern es meine Zeit zulässt, die nächsten Tage einstellen.

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hier liefere ich euch noch schnell zwei Bilder nach, die in etwa erkenen lassen, wie die Flachwasserzone einmal aussehen wird.

Im Moment wird deren Tiefe ca. 20 - 30 cm betragen.

Und da ich einmal mit Hacke und Schaufel unterwegs war habe ich auch angefangen die tiefe Zone weiter auszugragen . Hier werden spater ca. 1,20 m erreicht.

Ach nochwas, die Bilder wurden auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy gemacht, daher bitte ich die Qualität zu entschuldigen.

... sebastian


----------



## axel (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian

Da hast Du ja ne tüchtige Hilfe 
1,20 Teichtiefe ist ja schon mal OK !  
Kleinere Fische können da schon rein.
Sag mal ist die Flachstufe nur 30 cm ?  Es sieht tiefer aus . 
Die 20-30 cm die Du jetzt aushebst füllst Du ja später wenn Fließ und Folie im Teich sind mit Substrat auf , so das Du nacher so 0 - 20 cm von der Wasseroberfläche zum Teichgrund hast .
In das Substrat kommen dann die Wasserpflanzen gepflanzt .
Ich würd die Flachzone noch etwas größer machen wenn noch Platz ist .
Wenn Du fertig mit ausbuddeln bist formst Du den Uferwall rings herum .
Dann wird ne Schnur in den Teich gelegt um die Maße für die Folie und das Flies zu ermitteln. An den Rändern kommen an jeder Seite noch so ca 50 cm Schnurlänge dazu.
weil sich Folie sich nach auffüllen mit Wasser noch setzt und Du die Folie am Uferwall noch senkrecht stellen mußt wegen der Kapilarsperre.

lg axel


----------



## sebastianb (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo...

Ja, ist wirklich ne große Hilfe, er sorgt dafür , dass ständig neue Erde rein fällt, somit hab ich immer was zu tun  .

Es sind wirklich nur 20 - 30 cm. bis zur Wasseroberfläche. Es scheint auf den Bildern viel mehr, das ist richtig, aber das liegt daran, dass die Wasseroberfläche nicht gleich des " Lochrandes" ist sondern um einiges tiefer liegt. Das liegt daran, dass auf der anderen Seite das Gelände etwas abfällt.

Naja, Platz ist schon um es alles ein wenig größer zu gestalten, aber dieser Platz ist eigentlich für eine kleine Grünfläche reserviert. Und nochmehr davon bekomme ich nicht, da spielt meine Regierung ( Frau ) nicht mit.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen versuchen das Geländeniveau anzupassen und den Teichgleichmäßig auszuheben um noch in diesem Jahr die Erdarbeiten abzuschließen.

... sebastian


----------



## newbee (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*



bsebastian schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> 
> Naja, Platz ist schon um es alles ein wenig größer zu gestalten, aber dieser Platz ist eigentlich für eine kleine Grünfläche reserviert. Und nochmehr davon bekomme ich nicht, da spielt meine Regierung ( Frau ) nicht mit.
> ...



Hallo Sebastian

sieht doch schon mal gut aus

( mach die Wand zum Garten hin steil, dann lass sie über den Winter so. Die Wand wird einbrechen und somit kannst du dann noch etwas größer werden, hast zumindest einen Grund vor Deiner Frau)
habe auch letztes Jahr im Oktober mit meinem Teichbau begonnen, dann kam schlechtes Wetter und als ich weitermachen konnte mußte ich zu meinem Bedauern den Teich etwas größer machen, das sah dann meine Regierung auch ein


----------



## sebastianb (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir.

Seit zwei Tagen ist nun endlich der gröbste Frost aus dem Boden. Also heisst es jetzt weiterbuddeln.

Die größte Mühe macht mir dabei die Anbindung an die bisherige Terasse. Da der Teich ca 30 cm. höher als die jetzige Sitzfläche wird. Diese Stufe werde ich jetzt aus einer Art Trockenmauer aus Pflastersteinen bauen. 

Bilder folgen morgen.


... sebastian


----------



## R8. (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Huhu,

das hört sich ja alles schonmal gut an. Lass uns weiter an deinem Projekt teilhaben ;-).


lg. Felix


----------



## sebastianb (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

So, jetzt kommen die versprochenen Bilder:

Im Bild 1,2 und 4 kann man ganz gut erkennen, wie es einmal aussehen soll, die oberste Schicht Steine soll später mal in etwa die Wasseroberfläche sein. Im ( vom Standpunkt aus ) hinterem Teil wird die Wasseroberfläche ca 30 cm tiefer liegen als der eigentliche Aushub, das ergibt aber immernoch 20-30 cm Flachwasserzone.

...


----------



## sebastianb (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hier könnt ihr sehen, wo und wie in etwa die Brücke anfangen wird. 

Auf dem zweiten Bild ist ein kleinerer Pflasterstein ,rechts auf den ganzen anderen, zu sehen. Dieser Stein gibt in etwa die Höhe der Brückenträger an. Das bedeutet, dass ich bis dahin zwei Stufen einbauen muss, wobei ich mir aber noch nicht wirklich sicher bin, wie es einmal aussehen soll. Da bin ich noch am experimentieren.

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Ach so, nochwas ganz schnell, die Datumsangaben auf den Bildern stimmen nicht.

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Und wieder was neues von mir, nachdem heute nachmittag endlich der Boden etwas aufgetaut war, habe ich mich um die Treppe zur späteren Brücke gekümmert. Na ja, was soll ich sagen, schaut euch die Bilder an und schreibt mir eure Meinung.

Alleredins würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mal irgendjemand seine Meinung zu meinem Projeckt sagen würde, ich habe , ehrlich gesagt, schon auf einige Hinweise, Verbesserunge oder wenigstens Meinungen, gehofft???!!!

... sebastian


----------



## Annett (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian.

Leider hatte ich mit Pflasterarbeiten (noch) nichts zu tun... kommt aber vermutlich bald. 

Treppenstufen vor einer Brücke wären für mich persönlich nicht die erste Wahl (man wird nicht jünger  ). Ist aber auch Geschmackssache.
Ansonsten: Wenn Du kannst, mach den Teich(rand) größer. Du wirst es später nicht bereuen, eher im Gegenteil. Dafür gibt es die meisten Pflanzen. 

Sind die Steine vorne nur übereinander geschichtet oder wurden sie vermörtelt? Wie hoch soll das Wasser später mal an dieser Stelle/Seite stehen?

Da Dein Teich ja leichte Hanglage hat, würde ich die Seite, an welcher der Wasserstand um einiges unterhalb des Bodens bleibt, erstens auf jeden Fall mit einer am Ende höher stehenden Folie sichern 

 (eingespültes Wasser + Erde). Zweitens würde ich, um die Folie verschwinden zu lassen, entweder eine "Trockenmauer" von innen gegen die Folie stapeln oder mir Gedanken um eine Ufermattenbefestigung machen. Ufergraben und Uferwall wären natürlich das "Nonplusultra". 
Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre es, dort den Teich relativ flach auslaufen zu lassen, natürlich auch Folie mit senkrechten Ende einbauen und dann mit Substrat (lehmigen Sand) einen Bereich für Pflanzen im Teich schaffen, die es auch etwas weniger nass mögen. Das hat bei mir am alten Teich recht gut funktioniert. Unser Höhenunterschied lag aber nur bei ca. 15 bis 20 cm. 
Ich finde diese Ecke immer noch recht gelungen, obwohl oder weil sie mittlerweile gut eingewachsen ist.


----------



## Nikolai (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian,

Du schreibst immer nur von Dir. Dabei hast Du aber sicher Hilfe gehabt. Das sieht man ja an den vielen Baufahrzeugen die da rumstehen. Oder hast Du die alle selber gefahren?
Den Anmerkungen von Annett kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wenn dann alles paßt wird es sicher sehr gut aussehen.
Ich selbst bin der Meinung, dass Brücken über kleine Teiche zu dominierend sind, und der Teich dabei zu wenig zur Wirkung kommt. Einen praktischen Aspekt würde ich aber nicht ausschließen.
Meine Empfehlung: baue die Brücke so schmal und zierlich wie möglich.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sebastianb (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Na ja, Nokolai, die Hilfe habe ich schon, diese kleine Hilfe sorgt eben immer dafür, dass ich nie fertig werde .  Bei Gelegenheit werde ich ihn auch mal mit aufs Bild bringen, aber im Moment ist das sehr schwer, da er schon nach kürzer Zeit die Farbe des Bodens annimmt und daher schwer zu erkennen ist. Kleine Kinder lieben eben Matsch und Dreck.

Hallo Annett,  um die Stufen komme ich leider nicht drum rum, so gerne ich auch eine andere Lösung hätte, die Gegebenheiten lassen es nicht anders zu.
Die Steine vorn liegen im Moment nur lose da, werden aber, sobald es frostfrei ist, vermauert.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wird später eine bepflanzte Trockenmauer entstehen, die den Übergang zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Gelände kaschieren wird.

Soweit ersteinmal die Planung, aber ich denke, das ist umsetzbar ... oder  besser, ich hoffe es.

morgen gibt es wieder Bilder

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo zusammen, heute gibt es leider keine neuen Bilder vom Teich, einerseits, weil es regnet wie ... , andererseits, weil sich auf Grund des Wetters nix getan hat.

Mir geht da allerdings wieder etwas durch den Kopf und zwar :

Auf den letzten Bildern seht ihr ja die rechte Begrenzung des Teiches, dort ist es mir nicht möglich, eine Art Uferzone zu bauen, da der Kranz aus Pflasterseinen den Teichabschluss darstellt.  Daher meine Frage, wie kann ich diese Seite des Teiches trotzdem bepflanzen, da sie ja nunmal die erste Stelle ist, die einem von vorn ins Auge fällt. 

Sollte ich dort mit Pflanzmatten arbeiten ?

Edit: ich hab mal auf die Schnelle mit Paint was gemacht um euch darzustellen, um welchen Bereich es geht. Sorry für die Qualität, aber ich denke es reicht um das Prinzip klarzustellen.

... sebastian


----------



## Piddel (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Moin Sebastian,

verfolge deinen Beitrag schon länger und mach weiter so  Bilder.....

Ich könnte mir für den fraglichen Randbereich eine stufenweise angelegte Pflanzzone vorstellen. So hast Du innerhalb des Teiches verschiedene Pflanztiefen und kannst mit unterschiedlichen / je nach Tiefe Pflanzen den Teichrand kaschieren.

Das Gelände ist ganz schön abschüssig zum Teich hin - sieht jedenfalls auf dem Foto so aus. Hoffentlich geht das gut mit der geplanten Trockenmauer. Vielleicht sollte man im Bereich der Mauer noch eine Drainage legen umso das Wasser ( Starkregen ) wegzuleiten  damit es nicht samt Dreck in den  Teich fliesst.

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen !

Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian,
das sieht schon richtig gut aus, Dein Teich!   
Es freut mich, dass auch Du hier im Forum fündig geworden bist. Mit dem Teichrand habe ich mich auch eine Weile geplagt. Ich habe zwar keine Hanglage, doch ist mein Teich von einem künstlichen Wall umgeben. Da bei Regen (oder Unkraut jäten etc.) vom Wall Erde in den Teich gepült werden könnte, habe ich auch eine Mauer angelegt, um das zu verhindern. Da mein Platz recht eng war, habe ich statt einer Trockenmauer eine schmale Variante davon gemauert:
 .
Genau da sehe ich eine kleine Hürde bei Dir. Wie willst Du die Folie am Rand fixieren? Das geht auf den Steinen mit einer Leiste bzw. einem gebohrten Plastikstreifen, doch sieht man dann die schönen Natursteine innen nicht mehr, so wie auf der rechten Seite bei mir:
 .
Die unteren Fotos zeigen die anderen Varianten der Randgestaltung bei mir. Wie zu erkennen, habe ich auf der Folie einiges hochgemauert (was ich mir hier im Forum abgeschaut habe). Als Mörtel zum Mauern und Verfugen kam Trass-Mörtel zum Einsatz, um die Granit-Natursteine zu schonen, und eine wasserfeste Verbindung herzustellen.


----------



## sebastianb (23. März 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder etwas von mir.

Im Moment bin ich dabei, die Fundamente für die Brücke zu betonieren- Dazu gibt es auch beim nächsten Post Bilder ... versprochen.

Im Moment manche ich mir schon gedanken über die Bepflanzung, was ja bald auf mich zu kommt. Natürlich, nach dem Flies und Folie entsprechend verlegt wurden.

Da das aber noch die ein oder andere Woche in Anspruch nehmen wird und ich - krankheitsbedingt - nix machen kann, plane ich ersteinmla theoretisch weiter.

Ich möchte gerne in der Tiefwasserzone Seerosen haben, mehere am besten und im Uferbereich einige __ Iris und __ Schwertlilien. Was müsste ich denn tun, ausser mit dem Groben Teichbau fertig sein, um diese Pflanze noch in diesem Jahr vernünftig zum Blühen oder zum gedeien zu bringen?  Oder ist diese Frage in einer anderen Rubrik besser aufgehoben ?

Ich hoffe mal nächste Woche gibt es wieder Neuigkeiten vom Projeckt.

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (24. März 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Na gut, da meine Pflanzenfrage wohl hier doch nicht so gut aufgehoben ist, kommen hier wieder Neuigkeiten zur " Hardware". Der verste - wenn man so will, Brückenkopf, steht, der zweite ist schon eingeschalt und wartet auf Beton, der am WE kommen wird.

Wenn das Wetter nur endlich mal angenehm bleiben würde, käme ich auch etwas zügiger voran, aber dieses auf und ab nervt wirklich.

Nun gut, das soll es erstmal wieder gewesen sein.

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (26. März 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

So, weiter gehts mit den Bildern vom Bau. Heute habe ich das zweite Auflager fertig gemacht und auch gleich das Stück Weg in die Wiese ferstig gemacht. 

Desweiteren habe ich grob den Bachlauf ausgehoben .

Jetzt sollte der Teich langsam soweit fertig sein, dass ich Flies einbringen kann.

Bitte schreibt mir doch eure Meinungen dazu, ich möchte keine groben Fehler machen.


----------



## Annett (27. März 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian.

Solange Du weißt, wie Du die Folie "an Land gehen lassen willst", sollte das alles klappen.
Die Kanten der Fundamente polsterst Du vor der Folienverlegung sicherlich gut mit Vlies ab?!


----------



## sebastianb (27. März 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Ja, die Kanten werde ich natürlich noch gut abpolstern, ich habe hier noch ne Menge alter Teppiche rumliegen, die werde ich in kleine handliche Stücke zerlegen und um die Kanten legen, desweiteren habe ich vor, auch den felsigen Teil des Teichen, vor dem Flies noch mit Teppichstreifen zu polstern.

Ich werde versuchen, diese Woche noch die restlichen Pflanz und Uferzonen auszuarbeiten und dann kann es am nächsten Wochenende mit dem auskleiden der Grube losgehen, und wenn alles gut läuft kann auch schon Wasser rein.

Wenn ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder auch Bedenken habt, wäre ich euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir schreibt. 

So langsam möchte ich nämlich fertig werden, da gerade jetzt im Frühjahr noch viele Baustellen auf mich warten, ich möchte aber nichts übertsürzen.

... sebastian


----------



## pyro (28. März 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Ich habe den Thread nun aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht ganz gelesen... was mir zu den letzten Beiträgen einfällt:

- Die gemauerten Sachen von Kurzhals sehen erstklassig aus.
- Die Auflager der Brücke hätte ich weiter nach aussen gesetzt und nicht in die Flachwasserzone des Teichs (Falten in der Folie usw.)
- Bei Teppich wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob der nicht vergammelt und verrottet im Lauf der Zeit.


Ansonsten bin ich gerade etwa genau so weit wie Du mit allen Fragen und Problemchen und Teichgrube usw.
Hier mein Thread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29734/page-6

Viel Spass weiterhin beim bauen.


----------



## sebastianb (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

So, nun ist ne Menge Zeit vergangen, und ich hab dann mal etwas weitergebastelt. 

Mein Teich ist nun endlich befüllt und ich bin dabei die Ränder ordentlich zu gestalten, was ,zumindest auf einer Seite richtig in Arbeit ausartet, da ich viele, viele Steine aufstapeln und gestalten muss.

Leider habe ich vom befüllen und auslegen der Folie keine Bilder gemacht, das war eine " Hau Ruck Aktion mal schnell am Samstag "  .

Ich werde nun versuchen an den " Steinhaufen " von unten her  __ Moos anzusiedeln, mal sehen, ob mir das gelingt. Feucht ist es und Sonne kommt auch hin .

Jetzt werde ich erstmal noch die verbleibenden Ränder des Teiches bearbeiten, damit keine Folie mehr rausschaut.

Und dannt bleiben mir noch zwei Baustellen:

Die Brücke muss noch richtig belegt werden, also vernunftige Bretter drauf und ein Geländer muss auch noch ran ( für meinen 4 jährigen Sohn ist das - meiner Meinung nach - sonst zu gefährlich ). Der jetzige Belag ist nur provisorisch.

Der Bachlauf muss noch gestaltet werden inklusive einem kleinen Filterbecken.


Soweit erstmal von mir, nun brauche ich Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen ...

... und nun zu den Bildern ...

... sebastian


----------



## Nikolai (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo Sebastian,

das mit den geschichteten Schieferplatten gefällt mir richtig gut.
Muß mal überlegen, wo ich an meinem Teich solch eine Mauer unterbringe.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## sebastianb (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hi,

ja, diese Schieferplatten sind ein dankbares Material. Es gibt sie in nahezu jeder Form, so dass man viele verschiedenne Variationen aufstapeln kann. Ich habe das Glück, dass ich mir in meinem Garten einen eigenen kleinen " Steinbruch " anlegen konnte. Auf meinen 6000m² gibt es ein paar Ecken, an denen man mit etwas Werkzeug und Muskelkraft schöne Steine finden kann.

Das musste ich natürlich ausnutzen. Dabei kam ich mir allerdings sehr in altertümlich vor. Steinabbau mit Hilfe von Spitzhacke und Schaufel. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.

Nun ja, zurück zum Teich, jetzt muss ich die Uferzone bepflanzen und dringend den Bachlauf fertig bringen , um eine Filterwirkung zu erreichen.

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

weiter gehts mit den Bildern, heute konnte ich die erste, der zwei verbleibenden Baustellen , fast abschließen. Daer Bachlauf.

Bis auf einige wenige details am Rand  ist er fertig. Das Wasser lauft und plätschert auch sehr angenehm.  Nun fehlen noch die ein oder andere Pflanze und noch ca. zwei Schubkarren voll Steine.
Und natürlich wird der Schlauch noch ausgetauscht und versteckt.

Genug geschrieben, nun ein paar Bilder:

Ps. ich hoffe diesmal auf ein paar Kommentare zu meiner Arbeit, egal ob positiv oder negativ. Aber ein kleines Feedback wäre schonmal nicht schlecht ...

... sebastian


----------



## sebastianb (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Kurzer Nachtrag, hier mal ein vorher - nachher Bild. Dazwischen liegt ein Winter :


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Das mit den Schieferplatten, die Natursteinmauer usw. gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut. 

Was die Optik etwas trübt ist dieser massive gemauerte Grill vor dem Teich. Sieht in Natur evtl. ganz OK aus aber speziell beim letzten Bild entsteht bei mir so der Eindruck das sich der Teich hinterm Grill "versteckt".


----------



## sebastianb (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer, brauche euren Rat zum neuen Teich*

Ja, zugegeben, der Grill von hinten wirkt sehr massiv. Das wirkt " in echt " wirklich nicht so erdrückend.  Ich möchte die Rückseite deshalb noch twas bewachsen lassen, entweder mit wilden __ Wein - geht sehr schnell - oder mit __ Efeu - ist __ immergrün - .

Ja, es ist richtig, der Teich versteckt sich etwas hinter dem Grill genauer gesagt, ist der Bachlauf von vorn nur zu hören.  Das aber ist so geplant, da hinter dem Teich und auch dem Grill eine Art Liegewiese entsteht, die das ganze eben von hinten geniesen lässt.

Na ja, das ist alles schwer zu beschreiben, wirkt aber in natura viel entspannter, als es die Bilder zeigen können.  Es sollten auf die Art zwei Zonen entstehen, die Terasse mit Sandkasten, Spielhaus und Spielfläche für den kleinen und dahinter etwas Entspannung für die großen 

... sebastian


----------

